# Bone Heads, lest see what you have to deal with.



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

It was just incredible today, these are all pics from just one site. The first one shows how people double parked, and then the second guy triple parks  Then in the third and fourth picture, this person parks blocking in 6 cars, and where I am supposed to push my snow.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are are a few more, one even shows how I could not get through. REALLY


----------



## CJCuttingedge (Mar 22, 2011)

Have some fun and plow them in, i have some lots where the past few years I dealt with cars being parked over night illegally so instead of having them towed I stacked the snow behind the car. I used to leave notices in zip lock bags but it didn't work this method seems to get the point across real quick.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Plow them in!


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

I plow a convenience store that's open 24 hour's a day. It's like the bright lights pulls all the idiots in.Guys can't park 20 feet away where I've already cleared. No they have to park right in front of the store in the handy capped spaces.


----------



## iamhere (Jan 16, 2009)

Man just driving through a car dealership on a normal day is bad enough I can't imagine having to plow one.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Time to call the hook. Car lots suck. We did three rental car places last year, what a complete PITA


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

chat with managment and have them towed. You can't solve that kind of stupid


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

buckwheat_la;1591652 said:


> chat with managment and have them towed. You can't solve that kind of stupid


LOL its a train station parking lot. The security guard happened to drive in while I was there and said he has no authority to have them towed. 
Here is a one that did not effect me, boy are they going to have a bad day.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I deal w/ the same problem. One of my lots rents space to a car rental agency. They act like they own the place and randomly park the cars wherever they feel like, even though they have a designated area. 

Ever since the airport started charging them storage, they use my lot as an overflow for 75-100 cars instead of 20-30 as it should be. The best part is when the transporters start a convoy and clean them all off on the freshly cleared & salted isle ways.

It's increased my service calls, but sucks to get called back in for a clean up right after crawling into bed. Sometimes after heavy snows, management will make them move all the cars for clean up...which is like starting all over again. While I'm sitting around waiting, I pull out the calculator and start adding #'s...then it all suddenly feels better.payup

Tonight on the same lot I got stalked for about 3 hours by another snow plower...every time I moved to another side of the building there he was facing me. Finally I blocked the isle so he'd have to stop while passing me, but instead he came within inches of hitting me and the cars beside him. Just a little freaky after a woman got shot in the face last month w/ a pellet gun, before the bro robbed her.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

coldcoffee;1591727 said:


> I deal w/ the same problem. One of my lots rents space to a car rental agency. They act like they own the place and randomly park the cars wherever they feel like, even though they have a designated area.
> 
> Ever since the airport started charging them storage, they use my lot as an overflow for 75-100 cars instead of 20-30 as it should be. The best part is when the transporters start a convoy and clean them all off on the freshly cleared & salted isle ways.
> 
> ...


Why didn't you call the cops? After three hours you'd have a pretty good reason


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

iamhere;1591573 said:


> Man just driving through a car dealership on a normal day is bad enough I can't imagine having to plow one.


Should have been at our dealership yesterday. Six trucks plowing and only 1 box side wasted, not bad.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like the hotel here with all the Canadian plates.They can't park right here either!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

grandview;1591843 said:


> Looks like the hotel here with all the Canadian plates.They can't park right here either!


I was thinking it looked like it should be a car dealership.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Not sure who is actually responsible for how the lot is ran, but it seems rather simple to me. Whoever your contact/contract is let them know that you cannot do a proper job when vehicles are let like that, and that you can't/won't be held liable for any slip and falls, accidents, etc that result because people park like that. Leave the ball in their court and make sure you document the exchange. I am willing to bet that someone takes a little initiative and deals with the problem


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

peteo1;1591794 said:


> Why didn't you call the cops? After three hours you'd have a pretty good reason


I almost did, but I've been down that road before...Unless he actually engages me, which I gave him a very good opportunity to do, nothing becomes of it. The property is open to the public and was busy. The cops had a busy night also, being a Friday night. They don't want to be bothered w/ something unless there's actual cause for action.

I think he was just a starving contractor who figured he would time & monitor lots, because he was also driving through the neighbor lots that were empty. It's not that unusual. We get more action in this community than others a few miles away, which I guess is appealing sometimes when there is nothing going on elsewhere. I plow on average there 3:1, when compared to lots I have 15-20 minutes away.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll tell you what grinds my gears; people walking through lots without even paying attention.

Here I am, taking it nice and slow in order to watch for said pedestrians and people just dart out behind me without even looking. I had some woman stop behind my dump truck and use it as a wind break to light her cigarette. It drives me absolutely nuts. I know that I would be at fault, but there should be some level of responsibility on the pedestrian to actually LOOK before they run out behind a plow truck.


----------



## redneckwoodsman (Aug 28, 2011)

why is it people can only gas up from the gas pumps i am trying to clear or park next to the pile i just want to push


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Alot of my lots are full during the day, so much so that they get left for the night time plowing. I may salt lanes but it is an excercise in futility to plow and just wears me out.
Yesterdays snow was nice as most stayed home or closed up shop but the ones that did make it in parked in some inconvienient ways cause I guess they thought they were the only ones around. I hate daytime snow events......


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

I was plowing one of the banks I plow for the second time yesterday when as I'm backing down the front between the bank entrance and a line of cars some broad pulls up behind me throws it in park and goes in the bank. Just leaving her escalade in the middle of the roadway blocking me in and about 3 other customers out of the area of the lot I had cleared. 


I was dumb founded! I had to go inside and ask her to move at which point she told me to F-in wait she'll be done in a minute. 

The manager saw this tho and told her until she moves her vehicle they cannot help her. Boy was she pissed lol.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Yup, when it snows the morons come out in droves. Plowing a street and a dopey broad blocks the road for "just a minute" 10 minutes later she moves so I was getting paid to watch it snow.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

potskie;1592544 said:


> The manager saw this tho and told her until she moves her vehicle they cannot help her. Boy was she pissed lol.


Thumbs Up Glad that manager was on the ball.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey everyone, take pictures (when you can and its safe to) and post them here. I just love seeing pictures, and knowing I am not the only one dealing with these people. Thumbs Up


----------



## wlc00 (Dec 25, 2012)

I know how you feel.I deal with those same knuckleheads when I plow. No freaking clue!


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

I ran into alot of bone heads over the last couple days but this is the only picture I took.

This is a tiny tiny lot and this is the only place to put snow on the whole thing. 2 of the 3 other corners are building entrances and corner 3 is handicapped parking.

I tried stuffing the snow in there as best I could but there wasn't anywhere near enough room considering the van was against the existing pile.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Called up the owner of my 1 lot and gave him the plate #'s of all the 4 cars.Deal is NO cars during and after a Winter event.He gets back to me in app. 2 minutes,says those plates aren't in his database,says bury them in Wayne,teach them a lesson.That was fun.


----------



## Stinson Landscp (Feb 7, 2010)

Had an issue with a car parked illegally during our first big storm. I informed the owner, he said no overnight parking and to make sure they were not part of his rental house on the same property. Checked it out, even let a note not to park in the lot during snow. Well this one I had 3 cars in the way. One was so far out we couldnt even clear the sidewalk. Plowed the first two cars in, then when we came back to plow again a third was there. He parked behind the last car that had a big pile behind it. He didnt put 2 and 2 together. Ended up with a nice pile also. I guess they all made it out, cause when I went back to clean up they were gone. This was just a warning shot, next time they will need a tow truck and loader to get out.

Pic #1: Car blocking sidewalk
Pic #2: Second car, plowed in from side and rear
Pic #3: Third car that showed up later, plowed in from side and rear


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

I was doing the back lot of a busy hotel.....when all of the sudden it started emptying out all at once. This ******* drove his snow covered car to the center of a completely clear area and proceeded to clean off his entire car in front of me. It took everything I had to not do bad things to him.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Stinson Landscp;1593271 said:


> Had an issue with a car parked illegally during our first big storm. I informed the owner, he said no overnight parking and to make sure they were not part of his rental house on the same property. Checked it out, even let a note not to park in the lot during snow. Well this one I had 3 cars in the way. One was so far out we couldnt even clear the sidewalk. Plowed the first two cars in, then when we came back to plow again a third was there. He parked behind the last car that had a big pile behind it. He didnt put 2 and 2 together. Ended up with a nice pile also. I guess they all made it out, cause when I went back to clean up they were gone. This was just a warning shot, next time they will need a tow truck and loader to get out.
> 
> Pic #1: Car blocking sidewalk
> Pic #2: Second car, plowed in from side and rear
> Pic #3: Third car that showed up later, plowed in from side and rear


I used to think reactions such as yours were funny but since I gotten older I take those things in stride. You have no idea who the automobile owner was. He/she could have been an old man or woman with health problems. Who would be unable to handle a snow shovel. Not condemning you actions but sometimes their are reason for things and they are not what you may think just because it caused you a little trouble in doing your job.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

While I agree with Rick (its what keeps me from doing bad things to the dumb people),

I had 2 cars that decided to park in the middle of the county road that my boss lives on. I was headed to his house to plow and there the cars are; running in the middle of the road. At first I thought; oh they are stuck or something. so i put truck in park and wait a bit. they didn't move; but then a lady gets out of the car and starts brushing it off. So I decide to get out and see what's happening. Then she says' "oh can't you get by?" Like really you are going to park in the middle of the road, no flashers or nothing and act like its a big deal for me to go around you? Turns out it was just outside of their driveway and they were using a four wheeler to plow it out...

Needless to say I had to drop my plow to plow myself a path so I could go around. Was it a big deal? No. but annoying. Did I have to be mean or anything? No. and I didn't. So the best response is not always to get revenge; I mean them blocking the road made me later, but no one was hurt and life went on...anyway should get to bed..


----------



## Deut2210a (Jan 16, 2012)

*abandoned cars in lots*

What I don't understand is how people who leave their car in a lot in the middle of the night can take so long to move it. I've had quite a few people who spend 15 minutes brushing every little bit of snow off before they drive away so I can finish plowing.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I've left notes on cars before about no overnight parking, only to find them in another lot that I do down the road the next night. It's annoying but nothing to get worked up about. It's part of the job. Cleaning off the car in a cleared and salted laneway when you just pulled out of a spot that needs cleaning. I see that alot at the old age homes I do, they all come running (running is used figuratively) to move their cars out of their spots into the lane and then want to go back inside and each one wants to explain why they're doing it to me through the window. Sometimes I think they think the plow melts the snow it touches... I grin, don't say a word and just take the time to breathe..........


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Used to go fishing on Lake Okeechobee in Florida every year. When you pulled the boat up twards the ramp you would see all these elderly gentlemen and women backing their boats into the water with their motorhomes. They would pull it halfway down the ramp and get out and open the door of the motor home and get all their fishing supplies and coolers out to put in the boat. All the while keeping everyone waiting as they were blocking the ramp. Instead of getting everything ready in the parking lot so all you had to do was back down the ramp and fire up the engine and back away. Not taking the ramp up any longer than a couple of minutes. These elderly men and women would be at it for over 30 minutes. It was irritating and funning at the same time. It was like watching the Keystone Cops from the old movies.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is one from a few storms ago. Absolutely no reason to be parked like that, nothing behind him.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Maybe he was the first one there and couldn't see the lines? Or, maybe something was behind him before and left since then? I can't imagine any other level of carelessness, stupidity, or malicious selfishness that would make someone want to park like that.


----------



## MadLion90 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've actually been enjoying this thread. Its good to hear stories of idiots on the road or in the way. So to add to this, How about when you start a lot with illegally parked cars in it but no one comes out (i've even laid on my horn during day hours to get there attention). After 15 mins no one comes out so you go on and plow around the cars best you can. Then (about 2 hrs later) when you finally finish and are about to leave, they start to come out waving you down to hold on cause they are gonna move it out of the way so you can clean it for them to park there again. 
Hey thanks for making it harder and more time consuming, then adding to it by making me wait for you to clean off your car, dig it out, and move it so that i can just spend even more time there. 

After getting put behind schedule many times I finally decided to tell these people "Sorry but I already cleaned the lot, should have moved it earlier". Then I'll charge the lot owner extra for having cars in the lot and for a return trip to finish it off once they've moved.
I guess these people think you have nothing better to do than wait for their lazy ass to move the car and don't realize that wasted time is money lost (if you work for yourself that is). I've never plowed anyone in but boy have I been tempted.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's maybe the Bone Head contractor......"Where did I leave that Plow?"


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

G.Landscape;1594135 said:


> Here's maybe the Bone Head contractor......"Where did I leave that Plow?"


Now now give them a little more credit. They managed to cause the entire mall to have to close early they plowed it so poorly!


----------

